# How many puzzles can you solve?



## Scott (Apr 2, 2006)

How many puzzles can everyone solve?

I can solve
2x2x2
3x3x3
4x4x4
5x5x5
6x6x6+
Square One
Megaminx
Pyraminx
Imposiball
Skewb
Skewb Ultimate
Dogic
Magic
Master Magic
Magic Rings
Alexanders Star
Missing Links
Number 14/15
So 18 from me, how about you guys?


----------



## Joël (Apr 2, 2006)

Hmnm.. Let's see,

2x2x2
3x3x3
4x4x4
5x5x5
6x6x6
7x7x7
8x8x8
9x9x9
10x10x10
11x11x11
12x12x12
(Etc.)
Square1
Pyraminx
Pyramorphinx
Megaminx
Rubik's UFO
Super 3x3, 4x4, 5x5
Babylon tower
Magic
That was about it...


----------



## Scott (Apr 2, 2006)

No skewb from you Joel? You should get one. It's very simple, but loads of fun because of how it turns.


----------



## Richard (Apr 2, 2006)

1.... 
3x3x3


----------



## Scott (Apr 2, 2006)

if you can do the 3x3,that means you can also do the 2x2


----------



## pjgat09 (Apr 2, 2006)

2x2x2
3x3x3
4x4x4
5x5x5
(6x6x6, 7x7x7....etc) I didn't count these
Megaminx
Siamese Cubes
Rubik's UFO
Missing Link
Magic
Master Magic
Magic Rings
Orb-it
Square-1
FlipSide
Backspin
15 puzzle
Towers of Hanoi (any number of rings)
Rubik's Clock
Pyraminx
Barrel/octagon "cube"


----------



## FrankMorris (Apr 3, 2006)

2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
6x6
7x7
8x8
9x9
10x10
UFO
Missing Link
Magic 
Master Magic
Pyraminx
Megaminx
Impossiball 
Clock


----------



## korkow (Apr 3, 2006)

I can do 20+. I'm not even going to TRY and list them. For me, hand me a puzzle, give me a month max, and ill have my own solution (with the exception of the sqaure 1, that thing took me FOREVER)


----------



## skeneegee (Apr 4, 2006)

This question can be misleading. Do sticker variations count? If so, we could probably solve infinity different puzzles. 

I've solved just about every puzzle I've tried, here are some exotics I can solve..
Pyramorphix (I'm the UNofficial WR holder!)
Mental Bock
Kite Cube 1 or 2
Slim Tower (2x2x3)
Domino (3x3x2)
Evil Twin
Any Picture Masterball 
Fishers 5x5x5 Rhombic Dodecahedron(but it took 4 days!)
Calendar Cube  

Anyway the following puzzles I consider the absolute hardest that I've tried
Crossteaser
Brainball
Astrolabacus(but I'm getting close)
Rubik's Maze

-mg


----------



## pjk (Apr 23, 2007)

This is over a year old, I might as well bring it back! Post and vote on your stats!


----------



## doubleyou (Apr 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scott_@Apr 2 2006, 03:01 PM
> * if you can do the 3x3,that means you can also do the 2x2 *


 now this is not true!

it took me good two months after learning the 3x3x3 till I got the pocket cube.

maybe this was because my friend borrowed it while I was leanring 3x3.

in fact the 2x2x2 was the last of my puzzles I learned. I got 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 also. 

so.. come on.. call me dumb


----------



## deKeijzer (Apr 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doubleyou+Apr 23 2007, 03:35 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (doubleyou @ Apr 23 2007, 03:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Scott_@Apr 2 2006, 03:01 PM
> * if you can do the 3x3,that means you can also do the 2x2 *


now this is not true!

it took me good two months after learning the 3x3x3 till I got the pocket cube.

maybe this was because my friend borrowed it while I was leanring 3x3.

in fact the 2x2x2 was the last of my puzzles I learned. I got 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 also. 

so.. come on.. call me dumb  [/b][/quote]
Then you have a problem recognizing the patterns on a 2x2, you don`t have to learn anything extra..


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 23, 2007)

I can only solve any Rubik's Cube type cube, 2x2x2 to X by X by X, where X is any finite positive number... The last two centers of the big cubes may take some time to figure out, but I can do it.

But as for physical puzzles, 2x2x2-5x5x5. I ought to learn how to solve my Square-1! >.<


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 24, 2007)

http://www.geocities.com/jaapsch/puzzles/indxgraf.htm

I have solved: 
Pyraminx / Tetraminx
2x2x2
3x3x3
4x4x4
5x5x5
Rubiks World (listed because it's different from 3x3x3)
Barrel / Octagon (listed because it's different from 3x3x3)
Skewb
Impossiball
Tricky Disky
Triple Disky
Square-1
Babylon Tower
Fifteen Puzzle
Missing Link
Peter's Black Hole
Whippit / Puzzle Tower / Varikon
Flip-Side
Nintendo Ten Billion Barrel
Triamid
Dice
Instant Insanity
Drive Ya Crazy
Clock
Magic
Master Magic
Magic Rings
Lighs Out, Hannoi Tower

and some others that are functionally identical, or are not on Jaap's site (bedlam cubes)

I figured out every puzzle for myself, except 3x3x3 and 4x4x4 parities. Square-1 and Nintendo Ten Billion Barrel are the hardest puzzles to figure out for yourself in my opinion.

And I think everyone should start buying skewbs, so we can include them in our competitions!


----------



## Erik (Apr 24, 2007)

2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
6x6
and the rest of that
magic
master magic
magic rings
pyraminx, tetraminx
megaminx
square-1
cupstacks 
clock
octagon
sudocube
and others.,..


----------



## Neutrals01 (Jun 4, 2009)

Lol...reviving old topic =P *using the search button and found this topic*

cube family(2x2x2~7x7x7)
square-1 family(square-1 and super square-1)
rubik's clock family(NxN clock)
pillowed mastermorphix family(1 colour and 4 colour)
pyraminx
megaminx
rubik's magic
rubik's twist
peter black hole
skewb
ball shaped 3x3
mirror blocks


----------



## DH241094 (Jun 4, 2009)

I can solve a 1x1x1 (who can't xD)
2x2x2
3x3x3
haven't yet tried others


----------



## (X) (Jun 4, 2009)

Neutrals01 said:


> Lol...reviving old topic =P *using the search button and found this topic*
> 
> cube family(2x2x2~7x7x7)
> square-1 family(square-1 and super square-1)
> ...



OMG, can you solve a ball shaped 3x3 :O


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jun 4, 2009)

cube family(2x2x2 to 7x7x7)
magic
mirror blocks
megaminx
pyraminx
x cube/platypus
rubiks twist
weird black/block things


----------



## Neutrals01 (Jun 4, 2009)

(X) said:


> Neutrals01 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol...reviving old topic =P *using the search button and found this topic*
> ...



hmm..I don't get what you mean... :confused:


----------



## qqwref (Jun 4, 2009)

I can solve at least 111 puzzles.

(This doesn't count all NxN clocks, all LxMxN cuboids, all NxNxN supercubes, Megaminxes with arbitrarily many layers, Square-1/Super Square-1, various other mass-produced things such as Black Hole, Void Cube, all types of Siamese Cube, Magics, any size of Whip-It, any size of 15-puzzle type puzzles, Dogic, Cmetrick, Rubik's UFO, Netblock UFO, Missing Link, Platypus, Alexander's Star, any type of 3x3/megaminx/skewb shape modification (such as mastermorphix, octagonal prism 3x3, golden cube, etc.), and probably many others.)


----------



## Ton (Jun 4, 2009)

Will be 100+ (different twisty puzzles) that I have , not all of them I can solve at speed 
(excludes computer simulations )


----------



## Yetiowin (Feb 16, 2016)

I can do every official puzzle.
Didn't count mirror blocks, picture cube and void cube.


----------



## DELToS (Feb 16, 2016)

1x1
2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
6x6
7x7
8x8
9x9
10x10
11x11
13x13
Skewb
Square-1
Pyraminx
Megaminx
Mirror blocks
Fisher cube
4x4 fisher cube
clock
gigaminx
3x3x2
2x2x3
1x1x2
1x1x3
Picture cube
mirror blocks
blue dragon smart egg
magic
master magic
crazy fisher cube
cake cube
wheel of time
pyramorphix

*breaths*


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 16, 2016)

That bump though,

I can solve over 20 different puzzles though I'm too lazy to list them.


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 16, 2016)

I can solve every one in my collection and then some, so I guess 20+.


----------



## FakeMMAP (Feb 16, 2016)

1-7)2x2-8x8 (don't count higher, because I've never tried, not even sim)
8) megaminx
9) gigaminx
10)pyraminx
11)clock
12)skewb
13) square-1
14) face cube (designed my own solution)
15) mastermorphix
16) a puzzle from cubikon, like a 4x4 with dodo-centers(can't explain it better, sry!)
17)2x2x3
18)3x3x4
19)4x4x5
20)2x2x4
21)3x3x5
22-30) 1x3x3-1x11x11
31) 15 puzzle and similar(counting all in one category)
32(if you want)) picture cube
33(nah, not even a puzzle) 1x1x3
34(WTF! I hope to be joking)) 1x1x1


----------

